# BSNL : Why ??



## bazigaar_no_1 (May 2, 2007)

I use the BSNL Home 500 plan and so I started downloading stuff from 2:08am till 7:45am... I was sure to disconnect the connection and switch off the router/modem before starting and after ending... but still when i went online to see my data transfer records from dataone.in and then logging on, they considered all that i had downloaded, i mean isn't it free?? They added it to the net usage and not to the sum of night unlimited... even the service records show that i started at 2:08 am and ended at 7:45am then why is it not free?? Is it their mistake and will they correct is later ? Plz Help... i'm not gonna download anything till i get this cleared ...


----------



## techtronic (May 2, 2007)

Even if you download between 2:15-7:45 *it gets listed in your Downloads but does not get accounted in the respective download limit*
So no worries.Just download


----------



## bazigaar_no_1 (May 2, 2007)

but it's not adding up in the "sum of night umlimited" though.... are u sure i should start downloading again ??


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 2, 2007)

^^ can u post screenshot of your dataone account page ?


----------



## thetopcyborg (May 2, 2007)

ya, post screenshot...it wud help us in helping u

it gets recorded as data transferred but it shudn't get added up in your bill...have u recvd any bill or its ur 1st month?


----------



## bazigaar_no_1 (May 2, 2007)

uhmmm... in the service records, there is a last column for something called "fee" .... what's that ?? plz tell me .. 
will post screenshots soon....


----------



## emailaatif786 (May 3, 2007)

You can use the DATAONE USAGE TOOL from www.Shaplus.com
It will exclude the Night usage, and also calculate the Bill automatically.


----------



## Ishan (May 3, 2007)

instead of 2:08 start at 2:30 coz ur pc clock might not match bsnl's!
then stop worrying coz its free...


----------



## 786 (May 4, 2007)

ok, here you go
after you login click: Service Records,
there you will find: Select the service you want to query
there you will find your plan, select it, click OK, all done...


----------



## boosters (May 4, 2007)

BSNL is sucks use Airtel connecton unlimited but you have to face with download speed at day , and at night all are happy.


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 5, 2007)

I use the BSNL HOME 1000,
384 Kbps/Upto 2Mbps ( 210 KBPS DL speed) 
hmm..... yaar main bhi yahi hi jaan na chahta hoon.. 
how to calculate my Night Unlimited usage ? 


image link >  
*img259.imageshack.us/img259/586/home1000dataoneam2.jpg

*img259.imageshack.us/img259/586/home1000dataoneam2.jpg

plz help
thanks


----------



## webgenius (May 6, 2007)

use a tool called shaplus bandwidth finder to get detailed results of your usage, both in normal time and free time.


----------

